# Unable to resync keys to car :-(



## RogerM (Jun 29, 2006)

As a follow up to this thread;

viewtopic.php?t=173104

My problem is that I can't re-sync the keys to the car's central locking system. The system I have tried is the one I found on here;

i) key in ignition, turn 1 click forwards, ignition on
ii) close door, lock with key to program, lock door with key
ii) press unlock button twice - the lights will flash on the car

NOT ON MINE they don't - the lights don't flash, and completing the sequence doesn't work (unlock then lock, remove key & test)

I've tried pressing once and twice on step 3, but my car lights never flash.

The central locking works fine by key.

I now have a VAGCOM cable and shareware software to see if I can diagnose any faults but on first glance all error codes for the central locking are probably a glitch from the dead battery (01368/00668/01570/01134/01092/01091/01617). Is it possible to use the VAG software to reprogram a key too?

Or any other ideas?

Roger


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If any help there is a similar recode version at the bottom of Wak's FAQ page

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_faq.htm


----------



## RogerM (Jun 29, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> If any help there is a similar recode version at the bottom of Wak's FAQ page http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_faq.htm


Yup, tried that too.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Roger, I believe you have tried the resync by pressing lock/unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock/unlock door using key..
As you have tried everything, change the key fob batteries again, just in case they are duff & make sure they correct way round.
Hoggy.


----------



## noneone (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Roger,

Did you ever solve your problem with the key fob not unlocking the car remotely?

If yes what was the solution to your problem?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Where abouts are you based?

I've just used Babs @ Volks Works, Leeds http://www.volksworks.com/, can recommend - my battery had gone in my main remote ages ago and I couldn't find my spare key - he cut and coded a spare key for me, my main remote actually had a fault so took some parts from a 2nd hand remote fob he had coded that too, just over £80 all in.

If he's near you worth a visit


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

noneone said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Did you ever solve your problem with the key fob not unlocking the car remotely?
> 
> If yes what was the solution to your problem?


you having trouble? where are you base? if local i'll assist.


----------



## noneone (Mar 23, 2010)

Based in East London 

I haven't tried the basics like changing the batteries. Will do that before I report back.

The car is new (to me) and I bought it knowing the 'remote' part of the central locking didn't work.

One key starts the car the other one wont start the car, the third one is just a plastic key. none of them will open the doors via the keyfob button (yes I will check the battery). I also have the original key code so if some kind soul has a VAGCOM I would be happy to buy them a pint in return.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

noneone said:


> Based in East London


Worth a trip to Vagcheck, Staines http://www.vagcheck.com/then to see Wak/Morgan


----------



## noneone (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick update,

I checked the voltage across the battery in the Key fob (CR-3032) it should have been 3V. One was at 2V the other was at 0.9V a quick trip to the shop, replaced the batteries and now I have two working remote key fobs.

One key still needs to be programmed to pair up with the immobiliser. Does anyone have a guide on how to do this using VAGCOM? I may be able to borrow a genuine lead from an old mate.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vw-remote-matching.html

there you go... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## noneone (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vw-remote-matching.html
> 
> there you go... [smiley=book2.gif]


Thanks, but that one is for central locking which I have already sorted out...

I was looking for a guide to match up the key fob with the immobiliser. I found this: -

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer.html

Immo-1 to Immo-5 - any idea which one I would have in my 2003 Audi TT 1.8T Quattro 225BHP?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've managed to resync my key tonight after changing the batteries on both, but when I sync one the other unsyncs. Can't seem to get both to sync? Syncing is easy enough. Bloody neusence, any ideas?


----------



## ttjamestt (Feb 20, 2015)

Mines doing exactly the same as Rogers - anyone near Crewe that can assist me please?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

ScottHmk4 said:


> I've managed to resync my key tonight after changing the batteries on both, but when I sync one the other unsyncs. Can't seem to get both to sync? Syncing is easy enough. Bloody neusence, any ideas?


When you resync the second key push the lock or unlock button twice to put it in position 2


----------



## ianboom (Apr 16, 2012)

To anybody who reads this, I had a play today and reckon press the unlock button once for key 1, twice for key 2 and thrice?? for key 3.

The car doesn't like 2 keys with the same number, hence when you press unlock on 2 different keys, it cancels the other out?!

Ian


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

I think I read somewhere on this forum that up to 4 fobs can be assigned to the car.


----------

